# Ibascol - no gallbladder



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

First I would like to know if anyone on this site has tried this Ibascol(sp?) If you have was it helpful? Also, has anyone taken it that DOES NOT have a gallbladder? Thanks,Calle


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

tried it and very helpful although i have a gallbladder.have you tried caltrate? (ie calcium carbonate to absorb excess fluid in the large intestine)


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I started on the Caltrate just yesterday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.Calle


----------

